# trading extras for series 2



## deafleopards (Jan 27, 2016)

Hey, guys! I have several extras and suspect I'll get even more and would like to start some trading early! 

*Extras I am willing to trade:*
102 Reese (1)
104 Labelle (1)
105 Copper (1)
107 Katie (1)
112 Don (1)
114 Blanca (1)
117 Jack (1)
118 Poncho (1)
119 Felicity (2)
126 Coach (1)
127 Kitt (1)
129 Tipper (2)
130 Prince (2)
133 Savannah (1)
137 Cookie (1)
139 Blaire(1)
140 Avery (1)
143 Olivia (3)
144 Cesar (1)
145 Carmen (2)
156 Gabi (2)
157 Moose (2)
158 Timbra (1) 
159 Zell (3)
160 Pekoe (1)
166 Kitty (1)
171 Benedict (1)
172 Agnes (3)
176 Sprinkle (1)
177 Flip (1)
178 Hugh (2)
182 Alice (1)
183 Camofrog (1)
184 Anicotti (1)
188 Anka  (1)
190 Vesta (1)
191 Marcel (1)
195 Hamphrey (1)
196 Freya (1)
197 Kid Cat (1)
*I would like:*
111 Shrunk
146 Rodney
148 Whitney
175 Jay
192 Pango
193 Keaton
194 Gladys
199 Big Top
*=trade pending
thank ye! Hopefully we can hook each other up ^^


----------



## kayleee (Jan 27, 2016)

I will trade you any three of the following:

Harry, Nana, Scoot, Moose, Pekoe, Jay, Hopper, Pecan, Drift, or Pango

For Alice, Zell, and Carmen!


----------



## deafleopards (Jan 27, 2016)

fo sho! I'll message you


----------



## Snow (Jan 31, 2016)

Hey! I have:

147 Scoot
167 Beau
169 Bud
194 Gladys
196 Freya

And would like to trade them for:

119 Felicity (1)
139 Blaire(2)
142 Peck (1)
172 Agnes (2)
174 Bettina (1)

lmk!!


----------



## Elo (Jan 31, 2016)

I have:
124 Harry
150 Coco
153 Alfonso
169 Bud
173 Julian
179 Hopper
189 Drift

And would be willing to trade any for an equal combination/number of these:
106 Booker
142 Peck
143 Olivia
174 Bettina
178 Hugh
187 Vic
195 Hamphrey

Just let me know what works for you! ^^


----------



## deafleopards (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll message you both


----------



## Tea Town Lolly (Feb 1, 2016)

Would you be willing to trade your
110 Leila 
136 Egbert

For my
118 Poncho
134 Kidd


----------



## Boccages (Feb 1, 2016)

I'd trade your Drake for my Gladys. I'm from Canada.


----------



## marierock13 (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi,

Could I trade you my Labelle and Katie in exchange for your Leila and Chip?

Please let me know.


----------



## deafleopards (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll message you both ^^


----------



## Boccages (Feb 2, 2016)

Well too late. Marierock and I traded Drake. Sorry.


----------



## deafleopards (Feb 2, 2016)

Ah, sorry. Well, I updated in case I have anything new you may need ^^


----------



## Apron (Feb 2, 2016)

How about Reese (102) for Phoebe (135)?


----------

